# ticket de carte bancaire



## Monicaallred

Bonjour !

On imagine une situation d'achat, au moment d'un paiement par carte bancaire. J'aimerais savoir :

1. Par quelle phrase le commerçant peut-il demander à son client s'il veut ou non garder son ticket de CB ?
2. Par quelle phrase le client peut-il refuser de garder son ticket de carte bancaire ?

Merci d'avance !

(Je remercie énormément toute initiative de conscientisation sur l'importance de garder son ticket de CB, mais j'aimerais bien des réponses plutôt sur le côté linguistique que sur le côté, disons, sécuritaire  Merci beaucoup !)


----------



## iuytr

1 - Voulez vous votre ticket ?
2- Non, merci. Vous pouvez le jeter.


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci, iuytr !

Et dans le cas où le client prend l'initiative de le refuser ? Comment il le dirait spontanément ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> dans le cas où le client prend l'initiative de le refuser ?



« Merci, mais je n'ai pas besoin du ticket. »
« Je n'en ai pas besoin, merci. »


----------



## OLN

"Refuser" est un peu fort. 
Le ticket est émis automatiquement et systématiquement tendu au client. Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'on m'ait jamais demandé si je voulais le prendre ou non. 
Le client le décline avec un merci poli comme dit plus haut dans les 3 versions, ou le plus souvent, le prend et, s'il ne veut pas le garder, le jette lui-même (après une prudente vérification*).

* Recommandations de durée de conservation des tickets de carte bancaire (paiement et retrait): "Jusqu'à réception du relevé de compte où figure le solde correspondant". Source : Papiers à conserver


----------



## Nanon

Come le dit OLN, le ticket de caisse et, éventuellement, le ticket de CB sont systématiquement remis au client et, si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est plutôt le client qui réclame. Sauf dans le cas d'un très petit achat où le commerçant demandera éventuellement : « Il vous faut le ticket (de caisse) ? ».


----------



## SergueiL

Je crois même qu'il n'y a que les GAB qui posent la question du ticket de CB : Voulez-vous un ticket ?


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci à tous.
Dans mon pays, tout ça est très différent.
Merci des explications !


----------



## Datawolf

Hello,
Je me permet de rouvrir le fil, car l'heure est à la dématérialisation des tickets (ticket de caisse et ticket de CB).

D'ailleurs, comment dit-on "ticket de carte bancaire" ?


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour 
J'ai effectivement l'impression que depuis quelques temps les commerçants me demandent de plus en plus si je veux le ticket.
Maintenant, il y a aussi des systèmes qui n'impriment pas de ticket, et e commerçant nous demande si on veut recevoir le ticket par mail ou par SMS



Datawolf said:


> D'ailleurs, comment dit-on "ticket de carte bancaire" ?


Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ta question. Tu veux dire pour le traduire ? On est dans la partie "français seulement" du forum.


----------



## nicduf

On peut trouver "fadette" ou "facturette"


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Attention, un ticket de CB n'est pas une *fadette* : une _fa-det(te)_ est la *fa*cture *dét*aillée des communications téléphoniques d'un portable.
Ce n'est pas non plus une *facturette*, laquelle est comme son nom l'indique un facture abrégée, c-à-dire sans détails.
Un *ticket de CB*, c'est un ticket de CB, un reçu, une preuve de débit.


----------



## nicduf

Facturette est le terme employé par ma banque.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Mais pourquoi abandonner « ticket » ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

en 2010 en France j'utilisais encore _*talon*_, telles les souches de chéquiers.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Envisageable, à ceci près que le ticket ou le reçu sont *émis par l'encaisseur*, alors que la souche ou le talon sont *conservés par l'émetteur*. Ce n'est pas la même pièce comptable et pas la même fonction.


----------



## atcheque

@Piotr Ivanovitch certes, très bonne remarque de vocabulaire  reçu (c'est le cas de l'écrire  )
Merci


----------

